# Why can't I get back into Squonking?



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

I’m trying to work out why I can’t get back into squonking… I have all the awesome BF RDA’s and beautiful Ni80 Clapton coils and when I first wick up and squonk it’s marvellous and I think this time I have it waxed… and then the next day the juice tastes kak! I wonder if it’s not these silicone bottles making my juice change taste? It’s certainly not the wicks and or coils because they are in perfect condition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (10/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m trying to work out why I can’t get back into squonking… I have all the awesome BF RDA’s and beautiful Ni80 Clapton coils and when I first wick up and squonk it’s marvellous and I think this time I have it waxed… and then the next day the juice tastes kak! I wonder if it’s not these silicone bottles making my juice change taste? It’s certainly not the wicks and or coils because they are in perfect condition.
> View attachment 118672



Cant help much here as I usually squonk a bottle to a battery and then once empty I move on to another device. I've never had juice stand overnight in a squonk bottle. I do notice a superb flavor output on fresh wicks and coils and then every subsequent refill is good enough. maybe its the battery dropping off in output value before your bottle juice is out resulting in lack of performance and affecting flavor? Maybe the silicon bottles aren't airtight enough like the unicorn bottles and the excess air is causing the juice oxidation to affect the flavor? Just a shot in the dark here as since I moved over to squonking I just don't enjoy RTA's that much anymore with the exception of the BB and skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (10/1/18)

What happens when you try the same rda, same build, without the squonk pin and use it as a normal dripper? That could rule out if the silicone bottles is giving you an off taste?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Could be the bottles.... maybe try washing them as soon as they taste like dudu and see if it changes Captain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/18)

Thats very strange @Rob Fisher , i dont notice any diffrence one day to the next .

Have you tried a diffrent juice ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Faheem777 said:


> What happens when you try the same rda, same build, without the squonk pin and use it as a normal dripper? That could rule out if the silicone bottles is giving you an off taste?



100% @Faheem777... 100% better with it in RDA mode...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats very strange @Rob Fisher , i dont notice any diffrence one day to the next .
> 
> Have you tried a diffrent juice ?



@Clouds4Days there is something to your theory because other juices not as much difference... but with XXX aka Red Pill the difference is marked and that's my 97% ADV...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jos (10/1/18)

Its the squonk god jinxing you for abandoning your Reos

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jos (10/1/18)

Seriously though I think you are probably spoiling it by alternating between the BB's and Skylines.

As much as I love my Reo's the flavour generated by the Skyline is just simply unparalleled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days there is something to your theory because other juices not as much difference... but with XXX aka Red Pill the difference is marked and that's my 97% ADV...



Maybe one of the flavourants in red pill doesn't go well with silcone ? Vapour Mountain uses their own concentrates to make their own juice if im not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/18)

Jos said:


> Seriously though I think you are probably spoiling it by alternating between the BB's and Skylines.
> 
> As much as I love my Reo's the flavour generated by the Skyline is just simply unparalleled.



You think skyline has better flavour than a dripper on a squonker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (10/1/18)

For that particular juice - definitely. But then again - the perception of flavour is subjective so perhaps I should qualify my statement by stating that for me Red Pill in a Skyline is better than in an RDA on a squonker........happy now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/1/18)

Jos said:


> For that particular juice - definitely. But then again - the perception of flavour is subjective so perhaps I should qualify my statement by stating that for me Red Pill in a Skyline is better than in an RDA on a squonker........happy now?



Very thank you so much 
I do a agree though that fruity menthol juice in general are better suited in a rta as the menthol becomes very intense in a rda but thats just cause a rda has better flavour and brings out notes better .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Jos said:


> Its the squonk god jinxing you for abandoning your Reos



Yes that is it I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> You think skyline has better flavour than a dripper on a squonker



It most certainly does for me with XXX (aka Red Pill)... and by a *long *way! I have never understood how people say a Dripper is better flavour than an RTA... and I guess it depends on the JUICE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Im using the same tank and for the first bottle its perfect. Next day same juice in and its not so good. And over the next day or 2 it gets worse. The only thing that sorts it out is a rewick. Not sure but im starting to think NI80 just doesnt do well over time as the coils gunk up pretty quickly especially in the inside of the coil that you cant normally see. I feel the reason may be that its all this low wattage vaping. Higher wattage vaping seems to have much less coil gunk as it burns off all the flavour on the coil. Lower wattage doesnt seem to burn off. But again im just assuming on what ive noticed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im using the same tank and for the first bottle its perfect. Next day same juice in and its not so good. And over the next day or 2 it gets worse. The only thing that sorts it out is a rewick. Not sure but im starting to think NI80 just doesnt do well over time as the coils gunk up pretty quickly especially in the inside of the coil that you cant normally see. I feel the reason may be that its all this low wattage vaping. Higher wattage vaping seems to have much less coil gunk as it burns off all the flavour on the coil. Lower wattage doesnt seem to burn off. But again im just assuming on what ive noticed.



Now this theory I like and could have merit... I will haul out the kanthal and see if that makes a difference! Thanks @Kalashnikov! In the days I used Kanthal and REO's I never had that issue... but I was using a different juice at the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now this theory I like and could have merit... I will haul out the kanthal and see if that makes a difference! Thanks @Kalashnikov! In the days I used Kanthal and REO's I never had that issue... but I was using a different juice at the time.


Agreed, back in the day there was only kanthal and nothing fancy and it did the job so its definitely worth a try. These tiny tanks can work pretty well with plain old round wire builds. Will have to try some kanthal tonight as i been wicking every second day which driving me nuts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/18)

Have you tried a different juice Uncle Rob? Could be the excess juice draining from the coils to the bottle causing an issue with one of the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Keyaam said:


> Have you tried a different juice Uncle Rob? Could be the excess juice draining from the coils to the bottle causing an issue with one of the concentrates.



Yip that could well be the issue... I will do some tests with other juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (10/1/18)

I have had the same problem @Rob Fisher I find I get a silicone taste if the juice has been in the bottle over a couple of hours. My theory is it is the little connecting pipe giving the bad flavour.
I flush mine at least once a day with water. I also found some squonk mods don't kick like I want them to so I polished the contacts.
My two favourite squonks are a coppervape and a stabwood I got off @Spyro neither cost more than R500.

I have an Octopus arriving early Feb so I will be able to compare to what is considered a higher end squonk. They come with silver contacts for better ooomph

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (10/1/18)

So I used to love xxx in my skyline and bb. It's an amazing flavour in there. However when I add to a squonk mech or even regulated it tastes Blah. Missing a lot of the notes for me. Tried every possible build on many RDA's and still hated it. In fact I hated it so much I stopped using xxx altogether. Gringo and Panama is out of this world on a squonk mod with ANY RDA. Its just rocks. Then I put that on a Skyline and Bamn Flavour's are gone. Missing all those notes. So I figured out that maybe certain Juices are for certain Attys. Now trying Red Pill and wow once again the skyline and BB knocks it out the park but on a squonk mech it's horrible. So Red pill stays but only for Skyline and BB. Panama and Gringo only for Squonker's and with any RDA because all rock.

I do think some juices are for certain RDA's & RTA's. It brings the flavours out so differently. Well for my taste buds that is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

@Rob Fisher - this is most interesting

I tend to agree with @Ash - I think some juices are just better suited to certain devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Neal (10/1/18)

Y


Rob Fisher said:


> I’m trying to work out why I can’t get back into squonking… I have all the awesome BF RDA’s and beautiful Ni80 Clapton coils and when I first wick up and squonk it’s marvellous and I think this time I have it waxed… and then the next day the juice tastes kak! I wonder if it’s not these silicone bottles making my juice change taste? It’s certainly not the wicks and or coils because they are in perfect condition.
> View attachment 118672


You need to buy 147 new mods and atties. Oh, I see you already have...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (10/1/18)

I have also found that I enjoyed fruity menthol juices way more in the Reload RTA than on the squonker,and dessert juices were awesome on the squonker...bottles are another story,since getting this Dee bottle my squonking experience improved x100000...its a ***** to refill(if anyone has some tips,please...?),but its soft but firm enough if that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (10/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if it’s not these silicone bottles


Might be my imagination but i have experienced this exact same thing. It is like Coke in a can vs in a bottle. The taste experience is different.
I have swapped out all my silicon bottles for the harder plastic ones for the taste reason as well as sucking the juice back.
I am a much happier vaper now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Might be my imagination but i have experienced this exact same thing. It is like Coke in a can vs in a bottle. The taste experience is different.
> I have swapped out all my silicon bottles for the harder plastic ones for the taste reason as well as sucking the juice back.
> I am a much happier vaper now.



I also like the harder Reo bottles and i dont notice any change in flavour - unless i dont use a clean bottle for a new flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

OK here we go... cleaned out the Flave 22 and rewicked... let's try with Gringo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718 (10/1/18)

Gone through the whole thread and agree with what most have said. I have a entry level squonker (Pico Sqeeze) and I haven't touched it in months. Squonk wise my XTC recipe is only nice in the beninging (pun intended) thereafter it goes down hill after a day. However once I drip some juice directly on the coil, the flavour comes back. Thus this leads me to believe that there is a difference in flavour with the method used in saturating the wick/coil. Squonking pushes the juice up resulting in either oversquonking/flooding the coil/wick. With dripping the juice flows from top to bottom and access juice goes in the atties juice well saturating it just enough. Not sure if my analogy will make sense but here goes: Its like taking a bath vs a shower. I'm lazy getting out of a bath, whereas when I take a shower I'm fresh as a daisy. 

Hope it makes a little bit of sense.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/18)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one hassling with squonking... in the old days with my 14mm Cyclone on a REO with Tropical Ice it was consistent every time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (11/1/18)

Found out from another member by accident about purging (basically just before you take the first hit after a squonk you blow out and then in on the RDA). Just be mindful of angled air atties like the DR you might toast your jammies 

But I find this forces excess juice in the pipe back into the bottle and also gets rid of any over squonk juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I have also found that I enjoyed fruity menthol juices way more in the Reload RTA than on the squonker,and dessert juices were awesome on the squonker...bottles are another story,since getting this Dee bottle my squonking experience improved x100000...its a ***** to refill(if anyone has some tips,please...?),but its soft but firm enough if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get one of those YFTK refill bottle things from Sir Vape. Voodoo also has em but they closed till the 15th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/1/18)

@Rob Fisher I did a build in the Nixon with 20G Kanthal 2.5mm 6 wrap coming at 0.37. I gotta say im getting a much much crisper vape than with the flat wire. Definitely seems this tank does not need any fancy wires. Im prefering the vape much more than with the flatwire . lets see how the flavour holds up over the next day or 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

OK Gringo tasted fine the next day... maybe it is just Red PIll that doesn't like silicone...

But the stupid bottle that comes with the DNA75C BF Therion is KAK... I can't work out why it doesn't work properly... but I replaced it with another bottle and refilled it with Panama! The tests continue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Gringo tasted fine the next day... maybe it is just Red PIll that doesn't like silicone...
> 
> But the stupid bottle that comes with the DNA75C BF Therion is KAK... I can't work out why it doesn't work properly... but I replaced it with another bottle and refilled it with Panama! The tests continue!




There's a ring just below the screw in top that has a small hole in it which kind of acts as an air escape valve for when using the refill squonk bottle. Make sure that the air hole on the squonk bottle is in a closed position so no air escapes when you squonk. Took me a minute to figure that one out as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (11/1/18)

Hey Rob, could it have something to do with: - you squonk juice into the rda, - the fresh juice makes contact with the heated juice, wick etc, - the excess juice goes back into the bottle and this could be fouling up the clean liquid in the bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

Amir said:


> There's a ring just below the screw in top that has a small hole in it which kind of acts as an air escape valve for when using the refill squonk bottle. Make sure that the air hole on the squonk bottle is in a closed position so no air escapes when you squonk. Took me a minute to figure that one out as well.



Thanks @Amir! @SAVapeGear buzzed me as well... and yes sure enough that is or was the issue! I guess I should have read the manual instead of throwing a tantrum and changing bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (11/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Amir! @SAVapeGear buzzed me as well... and yes sure enough that is or was the issue! I guess I should have read the manual instead of throwing a tantrum and changing bottles.



I don’t blame u I almost got rid of the mod but then I figured it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/18)

Im glad your Gringo held up for the day @Rob Fisher let us know how Panama is in the morrow please.

I too took a while to figure out the dam ring thing, aparently its for when refilling using the supplied 30ml refill bottle through the 510.

Still doesn't make sense to me as its more work then just filling your squonk bottle the tried and tested way.

In order to use the 30ml refill bottle you need to
1. Remove your atty
2. Fill your 30ml refill bottle
3. Open battery cover
4. Take out bottle
5. Turn the ring so airhole is open
6. Put bottle back in
7. Screw in refill bottle in 510
8. Fill your squonk bottle
9. Remove refill bottle
10. Take your squonk bottle out to close airhole on ring
11. Put bottle back in
12. Put your cover back.
13. Screw your atomiser back on.

Vs (the old way)

1. Remove battery cover
2. Take out bottle
3. Fill your squonk bottle
4. Put bottle back in
5. Put battery cover back on.


Sorry for the long message but these refill bottle things are truly a step backwards and makes something so simple so much more complicated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im glad your Gringo held up for the day @Rob Fisher let us know how Panama is in the morrow please.



@Clouds4Days Gringo did just fine overnight... now I'm testing Panama and it too seems to be fine... it seems Red Pill doesn't like Squonkers at all. 

But that's ok because I have plenty of RTA's and BB's for Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days Gringo did just fine overnight... now I'm testing Panama and it too seems to be fine... it seems Red Pill doesn't like Squonkers at all.
> 
> But that's ok because I have plenty of RTA's and BB's for Red Pill.



Awesome stuff least now you can be forced to use diffrent juices in your squonkers 

So one squonk mod for panama, one for gringo and one for haywire 22

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (25/3/18)

I see this only now so i hope this helps@rob fisher.
@KZOR got a good point.glass is better than plastic and hard plastic is slightly better than silicone.but if you like the silicone bottles then boil it first to get rid of the chemicals and also cure the silicone to make it last a bit longer.boiling leaches out the curing agents and stops the process from continuing.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (26/3/18)

Since I've been using the Reload RTA with the Ijoy D270, I haven't been able to go back to squonking. The Reload's flavor is soooo good and it's just much more convenient to just fill up the tank and vape away. Guess I'm a trator to squonking.....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Since I've been using the Reload RTA with the Ijoy D270, I haven't been able to go back to squonking. The Reload's flavor is soooo good and it's just much more convenient to just fill up the tank and vape away. Guess I'm a trator to squonking.....lol



I'm kind of at the same stage now , been squonking since the beginning almost but it's just becoming a schlep ..... and RTAs have since come a long way. Only issue I still have is tanks can be finnicky when it comes to wicking but get it right and you a for away .....

Guess some squonk stuff coming up for sale soon lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/3/18)

Daniel said:


> I'm kind of at the same stage now , been squonking since the beginning almost but it's just becoming a schlep ..... and RTAs have since come a long way. Only issue I still have is tanks can be finnicky when it comes to wicking but get it right and you a for away .....
> 
> Guess some squonk stuff coming up for sale soon lol



Exactly! Once I got the nack of wicking the Reload it's been vaping heaven for me and the squonker (the R2600 Driptech TS) has been standing there looking all abandoned and sad. I do fire it up now and then because deep down I think I feel a bit guilty.......lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/18)

I haven't used a squonker for quite some time now... the Skyline with Bubble tank and my Billet Box's were just so much easier than the mess of the squonkers... and now I have found the Dvarw DL with 6ml of juice, really simple and fast refill, no mess, simple build and wick and outstanding flavour. I honestly haven't used anything other than the Dvarw since it arrived.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/3/18)

I hear you guys on the convenience of a good tank.

And tanks have improved a lot. A few years ago there was no comparison to a RDA. But now it's a different story.

Despite that I still can't get the same flavour or vape intensity for strong MTL tobaccoes on a tank like I get from my Reo/RM2. 

For the strong MTL tobaccoes, the RM2 is richer, stronger, more direct and in my face. Hard to explain. Also the throat hit is much stronger on the stronger liquids. I find the tanks give a lower throat hit, more "distant" feeling and a bit of a diluted flavour for this type of vape. Probably just me - but that is what it is 

And the squonking aspect makes it convenient

So I use both and will likely remain a squonker for a long time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you guys on the convenience of a good tank.
> 
> And tanks have improved a lot. A few years ago there was no comparison to a RDA. But now it's a different story.
> 
> ...



Agreed , not really a full tobacco juice but Good Boy is my goto tobacco and it used to shine in my RM2 (till the one screw post stripped  ) 
I'm waiting for my Berserker RDA to resurrect my Reo  , and I'll probably keep the Therion 75C BF to test this whole Replay function.

I have high expectations for the Dvarw though .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Agreed , not really a full tobacco juice but Good Boy is my goto tobacco and it used to shine in my RM2 (till the one screw post stripped  )
> I'm waiting for my Berserker RDA to resurrect my Reo  , and I'll probably keep the Therion 75C BF to test this whole Replay function.
> 
> I have high expectations for the Dvarw though .....



I hear you @Daniel

For me, the fruity menthols are superb in restricted lung hits. I could use the OL16 or Nuppin on the Reo and I have done so on numerous occasions - but I find the tanks do a great job for my palate for the fruity menthols. The BF RDAs are still good on fruity menthols and slightly better in some cases - but the difference to me is not that great. So the ability to have a press and vape solution with a good tank is more appealing.

But going back to the strong tobaccoes in MTL mode - well that for me is where my Reo shines very bright.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Daniel
> 
> For me, the fruity menthols are superb in restricted lung hits. I could use the OL16 or Nuppin on the Reo and I have done so on numerous occasions - but I find the tanks do a great job for my palate for the fruity menthols. The BF RDAs are still good on fruity menthols and slightly better in some cases - but the difference to me is not that great. So the ability to have a press and vape solution with a good tank is more appealing.
> 
> But going back to the strong tobaccoes in MTL mode - well that for me is where my Reo shines very bright.



I also think it comes down to the testing and release of new juices , as uncle Rob said Red Pill shines in tanks/BBs but not in squonking. 
Not sure what the juice makers test their tasting on , most likely tanks as that is what the masses use .... maybe squonking becoming more mainstream now they will cater for that ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (26/3/18)

I have not gotten to the red pill yet bit when i do i will try it both ways.as for the tanks system i find it good for mtl and squonking better for dl.
But that being said i have also had good results on mtl and dl and restricted on the ol16 clone...it may be the size of the atty or even the build so on that note id have to say its even score on the ol16 clone for all three

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (23/4/18)

After a one month break from mech squonking my bolt arrived.
Blew my socks off so I'm back squonking. I just don't have enough batteries for a full day.
The artic dolphin bottle rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (23/4/18)

Honestly since the Dvarw I haven't touched any squonkers , except the TS+Drop combo hits like a Brakpan auntie .... 
I'm keen to get the Berserker RDA , will hopefully revive the Reo days ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/4/18)

Daniel said:


> Honestly since the Dvarw I haven't touched any squonkers , except the TS+Drop combo hits like a Brakpan auntie ....
> I'm keen to get the Berserker RDA , will hopefully revive the Reo days ....


So all bark and no bite? Or are we talkng about different parts of Brakpan?
Wich side of clown town are you referring to?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

I am currently using a RSQ Squonk with either a wasp or solo and really struggling
The flavor becomes muted half way through
I am re-wicking daily and its driving me crazy

Any tips, suggestions or help will gladly be accepted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (23/4/18)

Yeah . I had that issue . Tried many types of wire and exotic coils...but finally settled on 22g ni80 flatwire. .....damn it buck wild birthday cake never tasted so on point. Also what cotton and how are you wicking it can be the issue.To sum it up keep it simple and you will be amazed....just my 2cents

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (23/4/18)

Chilli said:


> I am currently using a RSQ Squonk with either a wasp or solo and really struggling
> The flavor becomes muted half way through
> I am re-wicking daily and its driving me crazy
> 
> Any tips, suggestions or help will gladly be accepted


Had the same problem with my RSQ. After I gave it a good Ethanol / surgical spirits wash things got better. Just pushed some ethanol through the piping and and let it dry. Think they use some machine oil that gets left behind that mutes the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

@Ugi Cotton Bacon V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

@Adephi I have soaked everything in vodka

Have you come right? What RDA and build are you running?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (23/4/18)

If you can @Chilli get a Hadaly rda. You won't regret it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

I have a solo and a wasp but

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/18)

Chilli said:


> I have a solo and a wasp but



Personally for me the solo was the biggest piece of junk and wasp at best was pretty ... Well... Mehh....

I think it comes down to trial and error , many folk have different favourites.
My 3 favourites are flave 24, Dead Rabbit 24 and the Drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

I am thinking of getting the nudge ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (23/4/18)

Yeah the nudge is a nice rda. @KZOR approves it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Personally for me the solo was the biggest piece of junk and wasp at best was pretty ... Well... Mehh....
> 
> I think it comes down to trial and error , many folk have different favourites.
> My 3 favourites are flave 24, Dead Rabbit 24 and the Drop.



Agreed,hated the solo.Looks very awesome though,but that was it for me.

Flave 22 my all time favourite so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

So much hate for the solo.. I love my solo so much that I got two! Two solo's, two Haku's, two flave's..but two of each is getting a bit much now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> So much hate for the solo.. I love my solo so much that I got two! Two solo's, two Haku's, two flave's..but two of each is getting a bit much now..



You can donate me the spare authentic flave lol!

In the solo I had a tiny little ss alien coil,and with every coil I had so much spitback,it actually gave me a blister.

Couldnt play with it much as it was part of some unknowing douchebags loot when they broke into my house,maybe Ill give it a shot again someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

Jp1905 said:


> You can donate me the spare authentic flave lol!
> 
> In the solo I had a tiny little ss alien coil,and with every coil I had so much spitback,it actually gave me a blister.
> 
> ...


Haha..

Well i enjoyed it more with a top airflow cap and i had special coils made for the solo from Hasan and i use those coils in the flave 22 and the solo's.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..
> 
> Well i enjoyed it more with a top airflow cap and i had special coils made for the solo from Hasan and i use those coils in the flave 22 and the solo's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



@Cobrali What coils are they?


@

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

Chilli said:


> @Cobrali What coils are they?
> 
> 
> @


I don't know what they are called but here's a pic..






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Had the same problem with my RSQ. After I gave it a good Ethanol / surgical spirits wash things got better. Just pushed some ethanol through the piping and and let it dry. Think they use some machine oil that gets left behind that mutes the flavour.


Where do u get ethanol from?? Tried few local pharmacy they don't have it. Want isopropyl alcohol too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Where do u get ethanol from?? Tried few local pharmacy they don't have it. Want isopropyl alcohol too.


I work in a lab. We got 70% ethanol to clean the benches (and my vape gear). Im sure I have seen it in Dischem before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (23/4/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 130082


That's isopropyl alcohol or ethanol ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That's isopropyl alcohol or ethanol ???



Not exactly sure, but is not biological alcohol aka witblits. Best would be to enquire with the pharmacy themself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

